# autónomo payments for new registrations - 50€ a month!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we heard it was happening & now it has!!

Rebajas fiscales, menos cotizaciones e IVA de caja | Economía | Cinco Días


no time to translate it all atm - but googletranslate doesn't do TOO badly...

Google Translate


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The google translate was very good...apart from this
" The State granted a residence visa to foreigners who invest at least two billion euros"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The google translate was very good...apart from this
> " The State granted a residence visa to foreigners who invest at least two billion euros"


lol .......... 2 million ............. 2 billion :rolleyes2:

hey ho - don't know how many that will attract anyway - it's not like you even get permanent residence !!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, just 2 mill?? I'll send the 2 bill back...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well at least it is a start on trying to make forward moves.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Well at least it is a start on trying to make forward moves.


very true - & hopefully it will encourage 'black' workers to register now as well - good for them & good for the economy


it might have a knock-on effect on property prices too - anything a bit under the 500,000€ mark might have more chance of selling if the price went up a bit

property agent friends tell me that most contacts, viewings & purchases in my town are by Russians - & the town has been heavily marketing itself as a holiday destination to Russia the past couple of years


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Superb! I read about this yesterday but in my article it made no mention of age and I assumed it was only for under-30s, as rumoured earlier this year. We have been thinking about the merits of starting a small business but the autónomo payments would have made it far too expensive to start with. This is the sort of thing that will help revitalise the country - a good start!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I know I'm a bit behind the curve here, but this reduction is only for a fixed period of time, isn't it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as I can tell, it is for the first 6 months, after that it increases to €180 a month and then €300 after a further 18 months. Which is when most of the new contributors will stop. That was in one article I read, others have different interpretations but along the same lines...


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Once they see the downturn in people paying after the introductory period they'll hopefully look to make another change, perhaps on a permanent basis.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You never know!!! But this is Spain and it might take a while for them to get through that red tape thing they have here...


----------

